

Have a Galaxy Nexus? Help collect global weather data with pressureNET - cryptoz
https://market.android.com/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork&1.4

======
cryptoz
I'm the dev on this project (which is open source, code available at
cumulonimbus.ca). We're looking to gain more users so that the data becomes
more useful - we're starting to analyze pressure tendency in hopes that we can
improve weather prediction.

